# Canon PIXMA MP450 False Paper Jam



## Rondel Stevens (Jun 25, 2008)

Is there any salvation for a Canon MP450 with a false Paper Jam Alarm? I've heard it's a common enough problem that replacing a pick-up roller is the recommended 2nd step after confirming there really isn't any hidden paper in there.

It was included "free after rebate" with my laptop. Now it'll probably cost me more to get it repaired than to replace. What to do?


----------



## Norsecoder (Mar 20, 2009)

Open the printer preferences on your Canon, under the maintenance tab select quiet mode

This worked for me.


----------



## sailor2 (Aug 8, 2011)

If your Canon printer has fax capabilities, and you are getting a false paper jam error, the problem is easy to fix.
Open the scanner lid.
You will see a white strip on the left, under the lid.
There are also two small, white tabs near this strip.
Gently pull on each tab. You should feel a small "click" on the tab that is jammed.
This fixes the problem.
I suspect that when previously scanning something like a book page, one of these tabs got pushed the wrong way.


----------

